# GermanAutoParts.com | Veteran's Day Sale



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Happy Veteran's Day from GermanAutoParts.com
*


* Offer valid on merchandise only, not applicable towards sales tax or shipping fees * 
** All gift cards will be mailed separately after order invoicing **
*** Gift cards are not able to be used at time of initial purchase ***
**** Not applicable to clearance items, Techtonics products or prior sales ****​


----------

